# 2011 Chevy 2500HD With a boss DXT



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

Here are a few pics, not a lot, but we had a storm on the 15th of about a foot, and today of about 9 inches. Let it snow!


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Your wheels and tires look great. DO you know the BS and offset? Size and width? Tire size? Thanks.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Awesome looking setup! White truck and red plow. How's the DXT for you working out?


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

How do you like the DXT?


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Im interested in how its working out as well. That truck doesnt even squat with the plow!


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

Love the truck and plow combo, couldnt be any happier, so far. As for the squatting, it doesnt squat much, just a little. Thanks for the compliment on the wheels, I love them!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Nice looking set up from what I can see. Those pictures are tiny!


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Sweet set up - nice to see some real snow - haven't seen it in so long!! What differences do you notice with the new DXT?


----------

